# Light Plot Software



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone

I'm looking for some FREE light plot software or any ideas what people may have for an alternative. Currantly we just do the plot on paper but now alot of the techies at my school are starting to get computers so we're looking for a software to do it for us. I've found some online but the few that I did all cost money. So if anyone knows any that are free or even just a demo version that is free that would be great. 
~Nick


----------



## moojoe (Jan 1, 2005)

SoftPlot has a demo. do a google search for them. otherwise, im pretty sure thats all there is. whats wrong with doing them by hand though? its a good skill every designer should have.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah we're probably end up doing them by hand as well but it would be nice for us to be able to make a computerized version. I was also able to find a small amout of lights in the form of a visio template thing but it doesn't cover a large amount of lights.
~Nick


----------



## moojoe (Jan 1, 2005)

reallly?...ooo could you possibly send those to me? thanks.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah you now have them lol. Sorry everyone I don't have the link where I got them from (I didn't think to save it at the time) but if anyone else wants them I can send them easily through AIM or through e-mail so just leave a message.
~Nick


----------



## zac850 (Jan 1, 2005)

For anyone intersted, you can download SoftPlot from Rosco here. When I put my information in I got a 404 error. I emailed Rosco website support just now, so we'll see what happens with that.

I have yet to try the app, but from what I read just now it looks good.


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 1, 2005)

Does that work on Mac OS X, Zac? I get the same error as you did. I was 404'd!


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 2, 2005)

it doesn't look like it works in mac, according to the page im on it says its windows based, but take a look around, there may be a different version. 
Rosco Programs


----------



## zac850 (Jan 2, 2005)

I have virtual PC with Win 2k, so I would run it on that. 

Unfortunately, most of the things in technical theater are PC based :-(


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 2, 2005)

I know. Life is hard for the enleightened ones who use Mac. I have VPC too, but I need to get my hands on a copy of Windoze so it will work properly.


----------



## The_Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

Your really not going to have any luck finding a decent freebie, especially for the mac. Software made for professionals will always cost money. The only thing free are the demos. There are tons of PC options, but the best mac app probably has to be Vectorworks.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 2, 2005)

*Free Lighting Plot Software*

Hi Guys 
Yeh There is some good FREE software available called sunlite, its main pupose is for Computerzed Lighting controll for use with a DMX interface Controll System, However you can use it to plot a lighting rig, in a 3D vertulaiser gives a great realistic view of what the rig will look like when lit and focused. I am Writing from the UK so dont know how you guys over in the US can downlaod it, do a google search (If That makes any sense) for Sunlite.
Enjoy
Hugh


----------



## lxdeptnz (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi
I tried out sunlite, can't say it did exactly what I was after. I'm downloading Softplot now... but Rosco don't make it anymore.

> Rosco no longer distributes Softplot. You can download a emo at the new
> distributor www.stageresearch.com
> 
> Regards,
> ...



so www.stageresearch.com
Regards
David


----------



## zac850 (Jan 3, 2005)

Miles must have been very confused. I got the exact same email from him, but you beat me to it. I am also downloading it now, I hope its good


----------



## len (Jan 3, 2005)

Most of the pc based dmx controllers have a visualizer included in them. You can usually download the full software for free. However, none of the programs will actually control any fixtures because you'll need a hardware interface to communicate with the fixtures. Martin has a visualizer, HogPC, the Elation one, etc. all come with a visualizer. 

But they won't really do what you're asking. That's going to cost. 

Another option is a product called Microlux which you can download from http://www.luxart.com/ for free. The free version is a top only view. If you want to rotate the camera or do any cool stuff you'll have to buy it. But it does allow for a few fixtures (library is out of date in the free version also) and most of the standard conventionals. You just won't find too many intel fixtures. But it's not bad for the price.


----------



## Mullet1215 (Aug 12, 2008)

I downloaded the demo of Softplot and loved it... but there was one problem that I did not notice until i had finished a plot on it. On their demo the save function is disabled. Has this happened to other people. And can anyone recomend a similar program to do basic plotting and be able to save!
Thanks


----------



## waynehoskins (Aug 12, 2008)

Mullet1215 said:


> I downloaded the demo of Softplot and loved it... but there was one problem that I did not notice until i had finished a plot on it. On their demo the save function is disabled. Has this happened to other people. And can anyone recomend a similar program to do basic plotting and be able to save!
> Thanks



This is (1) a three-and-a-half-year-dead thread; and (2) a software FEATURE to force you to buy the real thing. That used to be common with demo versions: it let you try it out and see if you liked it, but if you wanted to save you had to buy the full-up version.

By the way, I usually use table and vellum and field template. No export problems at all.


----------



## zac850 (Aug 12, 2008)

waynehoskins said:


> By the way, I usually use table and vellum and field template. No export problems at all.


I donno, ever tried to email a 24x36 velum plot?

Vectorworks has a free student edition if your a student. If not, Google SetchUp is apparently not bad, though I've never tried it.

Or, get a pencil and a piece of paper (and a scale rule) and you can do that. Its good to know how to hand draft, makes you a better CADder.


----------

